# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Fahr Oktober - NOW

## Darkane

Batch brewed, only available in September oddly enough. It's the best beer Fahr makes in my opinion. 

I felt it needed it's own thread. Stay thirsty. 

Here's some Underground German Thrash to wash down the Saturday evening - Tankard.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

That reminds me of the 80's, it was fun.

----------


## SJW

> That reminds me of the 80's, it was fun.



What’s wrong with todays woke society?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Whats wrong with todays woke society?



They're gay.

----------


## Buster

> That reminds me of the 80's, it was fun.



wait, are you old too?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> wait, are you old too?



About 91% of 89coupe.

----------


## Buster

> About 91% of 89coupe.



you wish.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Back on track...

Great beer. Had a couple yesterday. Just as good as I remember. Will probably pick up a flat to get by for a while.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is this the "Munich" one? Or a different one? What stores carry it? I'd like to try it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Different than Munich.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I got this from wine and beyond in seton. But coop had it last year, and should have it out soon. Collective beer store in avenida is selling singles

----------


## Darkane

> I got this from wine and beyond in seton. But coop had it last year, and should have it out soon. Collective beer store in avenida is selling singles



I got it from there, too. What a killer store, love it. We’re taking township though, yeah??

Pro tip - get the fahr from the chilled Alberta craft fridges. Not the warm stuff at the tasting bar. 

It’s some of the best beer ever, and it’s 5.9%.

----------


## ExtraSlow

On sale at coop starting tomorrow.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Get the fuck outta my way!!

----------


## jacky4566

Honestly didnt like it that much. However the Hefe is still one of my favorites.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I sprinted out and grabbed 6. I sweet-talked* the gal at the liq to give me the sale price early.
Now I remember this beer. It's fine but it does taste like a strong beer which is pretty undesirable when it's still only a 5.9% and it tastes like an 8%...


*Ok, it was a dude.
Ok, I had to let him put his finger in my ass at the till. I just wish he didn't look so much like a tall, Danny DeVito clone... That's why I drank 5.
That's why.

----------


## Darkane

Yeah. To me it’s a strong beer that goes down like it’s not a strong beer. 

Maybe your constitution isn’t up to the task.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Great beer, even better at the top of a hike. Floe lake is cold today boyeees.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tastes good in the valley too.

----------

